# Finally!!!



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I have had my trio of Olemaries for 4 years and patiently been waiting for them to do their thing. 

Well, a couple nights ago I checked under the hut - and found they had left 3 eggs!!!! When I checked the eggs last night it looked as if they are still good - but only time will tell. 

Had to share my excitement....I have been very patient with the guys and their clutch was unexpected. I was happy!!!

Oh well, hopefully they will continue to lay.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

awesome! good luck


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats!! Keep us posted...


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

congratulations that is very exiting !
post some pict if you get a chance


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats Melissa! Did they end up being good?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice. you don't see the oelemarie around too often. I like these tincs a lot


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Will have to check on them tonight. They were small for Tinc eggs, which surprised me. The group is 3-4 years old and are F1s. 

They are not common & that is one of the reasons I have held onto them. 



Tuckinrim8 said:


> Congrats Melissa! Did they end up being good?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

melissa68 said:


> I think I have had my trio of Olemaries for 4 years and patiently been waiting for them to do their thing.
> 
> Well, a couple nights ago I checked under the hut - and found they had left 3 eggs!!!! When I checked the eggs last night it looked as if they are still good - but only time will tell.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Sometimes patience and the right conditions is all it takes!


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Patience is an understatement....4yrs?
Congrats !


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

porkchop said:


> Patience is an understatement....4yrs?
> Congrats !


OK, patience, the right conditions, patience, patience, prayering and patience! LOL  Congrats anyway though, it's always exciting to hear good news rather than bad!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks!!! I still have the first pair I every purchased  

Hey, it took me 5 years to get my luecs to breed. Yes, I am very patient when it comes to the frogs. I have tanks with single frogs in them as well waiting until I am able to find a mate - or buy froglets and raise them up to be the mate. No reason to hurry .



porkchop said:


> Patience is an understatement....4yrs?
> Congrats !


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I am even more excited now - even though 3 of the 4 eggs are going bad there is development in the 4th one. So - the 3 I have are either a 2.1 or a 1.2.

Cool!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Lets see some  pics!  of the adults


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I will see if I can get some over the next few days. I don't have any & will have to take some.



frogparty said:


> Lets see some  pics!  of the adults


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Wow Melissa, 4 years ago dart frogs were only a glimmer in my eye! 

Congrats,
Sally


----------



## AquaParadise2k12 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hopefully it will survive,can't wait for pics too.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Often the first eggs are not good, or if they develop the tads have spindley - so I am not too worried. 

This has been one of the hardest tinc groups to sex....I still have no idea which are the females and which are the males. 



AquaParadise2k12 said:


> Hopefully it will survive,can't wait for pics too.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

oelemari's are my personal FAVE ,I have four just hope that I don't have wait as long for my little guys to procreate .It's awesome news, good luck, could you post some pics of the adults.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, all of the eggs went bad - but that is ok. I took some pictures tonight and picked ones representing the color on the frogs the best. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Melissa.....If you can figure out which two are the parents, it would probably be a good idea to separate out the third wheel. I am finding with my tincs that a second male isn't all that helpful and (of course) females will spar with each other. If you have two males, then you should be able to see them calling at the same time (trying to get the female's attention). This would also be a good time to step up feeding to once a day and to hand mist once a day as well (it really gets my tics cooking!!)

Good luck and keep us posted, Richard in Staten Isalnd.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

melissa68 said:


> Well, all of the eggs went bad - but that is ok. I took some pictures tonight and picked ones representing the color on the frogs the best.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sorry to hear that. If they did it once they will do it again (Not the eggs going bad. I hope not.).


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice loooking frogs!!


----------

